# Any body from the pittsburgh area?



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

do you think there is enough of us to have a get together?


----------



## bobtpa (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm relatively close to Pgh - about 2 1/2 hours. It would be great if there are enough people to get a group together.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

i may be willing to make a venture out there. and make sure rich terrell is there with some mantellas.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I am having a meeting July 19th. I am about 1.5 hours from Pittsburgh. Hope to see you there.


----------



## hostilesilence (Jul 6, 2008)

i live in the pittsburgh area, and i am not sure of how to find darts in the area... let me know please... my email is [email protected]


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

I am not terribly far from Pitt. Maybe 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Dave Covington (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've just joined and am new to the hobby. I have been interested in frogs all my life and am very interested in joining a group. I live in Beaver, PA. just west of Pittsburgh.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Oh so there is a couple of us. Maybe enough for a get together.
Are these normally at a persons house or at a place place?

I have not been able to make it to one of Staceys yet but I know I will be there next year.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Central Pa has @ 10 -12 froggers.

If you could inch toward us a little for a meeting, you could pull some of the central pa and Maryland people....


Does the Burgh' zoo have a decent Herp exhibit? Frogs? Lizards?

I think the Herp Curator is a frogger and Reef tank enthusiast, if I remember correctly.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

I work at the Pgh Zoo and our reptile/amphhib collection is, honestly, sad. the Curator of Kids Kingdom is responsible for the reptiles and most of the amphibs. But he's neither a frogger, nor a reef tank enthusiast as far as I know.


----------



## Dave Covington (Oct 3, 2008)

I am going to the Pittsburgh Reptile show at the Harmar House in Cheswick on Jan. 11, 2009. Maybe we could meet there and figure out where to meet in the future. Just a suggestion.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Well I think that sounds like a good idea 

I will be at that show vending. Let me know if you need anything and I will try to make sure I have it.


----------



## dancjoseph (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm about an hour north of Pittsburgh... still no frogs, but soon, hopefully...


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I come up to visit family until i move there every few months, I would like to meet up as well.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

1 hour from Pittsburgh


----------



## Dave Covington (Oct 3, 2008)

Now the big question! How will we identify each other?


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Got Frog tee's


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Someone take charge and rally the troops!

We had @ a dozen DB'ers at Hamburg last weekend but no plan and hence very limited hit and miss interaction. The people I did meet resulted in some tad trades, frog sales and further contact....so it's really benefitial to try to hookup at all these shows.

Dendroboard sells t-shirts.....I bought a couple and they re good quality and nicely designed.

The Burgh' is a little far for me, and I HATE that turnpike drive, or else I would come out.....maybe next time.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

How about we meet at my table at 10-11ish?

I am in the frist row along the wall to your right when you first walk in. Clear at the end. Plenty of room for a little hang out get to gether. 

Any body wanting to bring anything to trade , swap, sell? I would love to get my hands on some new frogs, tads, etc?


I will have pn a black got frogs shirt


----------



## Dave Covington (Oct 3, 2008)

10 to 11ish sounds good to me.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Any one else?


----------



## Dave Covington (Oct 3, 2008)

Come on everybody, this is our chance to meet new and interesting people, learn about frogs, and possibly see things we have never seen before.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I may be able to make it, I'll let you guys know for sure in a few days.

If I do I could bring frogs and maybe a few other things.

Justin


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Justin you are more than welcome to hang out at my table and put some of your stuff on it. 
I am sure we can make room for you


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Two weeks away  Or is it 3 

Any way any body else want to stop down? Any body have anything to trade?


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Can't make Sundays as I work Sun-Thur. But would be interested in a get-together on a Saturday down the road.

Insular Exotics


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I am hoping come spring to have a pig roast at my house for some locals.
I dont have a huge amount of frogs or anything rare but I think it would be fun just to get together and hang out any ways.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We are hoping to have our meeting possibly in the spring as well and Larry Snow, who lives near Mansfield, was thinking of having one in the summertime. Hopefully, we can have some more meetings in this area this year.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

The show is a little over a week away.
Any body else want to stop down.

I think Justin will be setting up shop at my table as well.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Watch for the GNYADS meeting in the spring. I`m about 3 hrs from Pittsburgh. As soon as I finish up the cabinets and clean out some tanks I will be feeling out dates, probably aprilish meeting.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone else going?

I will be there and have pygmy chams (pairs available), New rivers, Cryptophyllobates azureiventris, and afrixalis fornasini(reed frog).

I will be looking for screen tops for 10 gallons I'll take all you have.

Don't be shy people heck if you pre-order I may just take a few bucks off!

Justin


----------



## rhino43grr (Oct 2, 2011)

I know this thread is pretty old, but just wanted to chime in and say I'll be moving to the Pittsburgh area. No frogs yet, but I'd love to meet up with some froggers and learn more about the hobby.


----------

